# Tall Bermuda Lawn



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey Everyone

New to the forum from Buford, GA. This has been my first growing season in my new home. After a lot of hard work my lawn is in decent shape but now I am ready to take it to the next level!!! So far this year have put down starter fert , 2 applications of milorganite and 2 applications of iron. I haven't used any pre-emergent this year because I overseeded but now that all of the seeds are established and growing I plan to start a Pre-E plan.

Now I want to start pushing root development and overall health. I have seen tons of info about humic/fulvic acids and kelp. I came across kelp4less and their Extreme Blend and I am wondering if anyone is using this product and if you are happy with the results? I am also interested in the molasses and the iron sulfate from Kelp4less as well. The molasses is supposed to help with thatch which is a concern of mine since my HOC is 3 1/4 - 3 1/2 inches and I do mulch. As every knows the iron is for the color. Any feedback about any of those products or other products I should be looking at would be greatly appreciated. I have seen the N-ext (Air8, Dethatch, RGS etc.) products from everyone on YouTube and the Kelp4less products seem to have the same ingredients just at a better cost.

I know my HOC will probably be frowned upon but I haven't seen any draw backs to keeping it taller than the recommended 1-2 inches plus I think the height looks great. I just want to make it as thick and strong as possible.


----------



## HewKnowHew (Jul 4, 2018)

The grass looks good!If you start ordering products off of kelp4less you should start a lawn journal or a thread about it. Thanks.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks nice! I like the longer length of cut, but what do I know -- we have a cool season lawn a thousand miles north of you...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think it looks good too! I like seeing all different types of lawns.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the kind words! I have been working hard on it this season ans trying my best to learn as much as possible. I still have some weeds that I am fighting so hopefully the "Bermuda triangle" will help me get them under control.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I know my HOC will probably be frowned upon...


Welcome to TLF! No frowning here - definitely do what works for you. As a friend of mine says, there are many roads to Dallas. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

That looks fantastic and proof that bermuda can look great tall.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

When we first bought this house the lawn was a mess of crabgrass and other bad actors, water was expensive, and I cut mine at 2.5 to 3 inches. It worked well to help get things under control but taller bermuda is more leggy and although it shades the soil if there are thin spots it can provide a lot of opportunity for weed seed to germinate....

First thing I did was get on the pre-emergent cycle(s), at least just before green up in the Spring (March/April) and in September here in DFW. In the early days I'd hit it again in December because I had a BUNCH of henbit. I also remember a couple June/July treatments because the crabgrass and other weeds seemed to crop up everywhere!

Then I went on a DriveXLR8 "spot treatment". I'd mix up my 4 gallon backpack more often then I care to remember over the course of a couple years. There was one section I just succumbed to glyphosate and was amazed that the Bermuda still bounced back a month or so later  It was thin and sparse but it came back!!!!

I put in an irrigation well to quell the $1K/month water bills and began to cut lower and feed/water more. The grass thickened and spread nicely and now I keep my HOC at 1.5-2" which is the lowest that my mower does a neat and clean cut. That HOC measurement is on a flat/level concrete floor without a old fat operator on the machine so it's actually a bit lower on the lawn 

Anyway, long way to say the right HOC is the one you like, you enjoy, you can maintain, and you choose. Nice looking lawn


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> When we first bought this house the lawn was a mess of crabgrass and other bad actors, water was expensive, and I cut mine at 2.5 to 3 inches. It worked well to help get things under control but taller bermuda is more leggy and although it shades the soil if there are thin spots it can provide a lot of opportunity for weed seed to germinate....
> 
> First thing I did was get on the pre-emergent cycle(s), at least just before green up in the Spring (March/April) and in September here in DFW. In the early days I'd hit it again in December because I had a BUNCH of henbit. I also remember a couple June/July treatments because the crabgrass and other weeds seemed to crop up everywhere!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words and the advice. That makes total sense because my thin spots seem to be the places weeds pop up the most. Should I pull the weeds and spray the area for better results or should just spray and let them die?

Can I spot treat my thin areas with the Kelp4less Extreme Blend (Humic/Fulvic acid/Kelp) to help fill those spots?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I would love to keep my grass higher as I prefer the plush feel but when my neighbors do it never looks as good as yours.

I'm maintaining now at 3/4" and it looks decent but I wish it had a softer feel when on it barefoot


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Do you know what type of bermuda you have?
Do not overseed anymore

Wait first of all welcome. Your lawn is great.
Do you have issues with fungus?
NIce lawn it looks good long


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Do you know what type of bermuda you have?
> Do not overseed anymore
> 
> Wait first of all welcome. Your lawn is great.
> ...


Thank you. I have no idea what type of Bermuda it is lol I only know that its Bermuda because it was on the paperwork when I bought the house.

Is overseeding bad for the lawn or is mostly about having the same color? I used the Scotts Turf Builder seed if that matters.

No real issues with fungus. I have been thinking about using the Bayer fungus preventer and curative granules or liquid. Any recommendations or thoughts?


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I was going to post something pithy but then i went back to check your screen name, and I'm laughing so hard i forgot what i was going to say.

Lawn looks great btw

Lol 
Jon


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Your lawn looks great. I have a mixture but I cut at 4 inches. Your lawn is deep green I hope for mine to eventually get like that.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> New to the forum from Buford, GA. This has been my first growing season in my new home. After a lot of hard work my lawn is in decent shape but now I am ready to take it to the next level!!! So far this year have put down starter fert , 2 applications of milorganite and 2 applications of iron. I haven't used any pre-emergent this year because I overseeded but now that all of the seeds are established and growing I plan to start a Pre-E plan.
> 
> ...


Your lawn looks awesome, but I will say with the strong shape it's in if you were to lower it next season, do the same things you've been doing, and cut it more frequently it will get thicker and look even better!

To do this, I'd scalp it early spring, dethatch, aerate, and then do what you have been doing just cut it lower and obviously more often.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Speaking of cut too high, here's a zeon lawn we manage. Way too high, but that's the way he likes it.

Took this photo yesterday. Bank on right was bare clay and weeds when we started here in the spring.

I like it better short, but i guess it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

First of all, love the name. 2nd of all the lawn looks great. I cut my lawn at a little taller than yours before I decided to transition it all to Bermuda. It looked thick, not as thick as yours, but full and was soft on the feet. However once I lowered my height of cut I realized that it was the top growth that made it look so thick. Underneath it was sort of thin. Imagine a bunch of people standing together. Each one has an open umbrella. From above it looks like a solid surface of umbrellas. But there is still space between the people. Now add more people, give everyone a smaller umbrella and move them closer together. Same look from above but more dense underneath. That's what mowing shorter will do. You are miles ahead of where I started. You have a beautiful lawn no matter which way you choose to go.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> I was going to post something pithy but then i went back to check your screen name, and I'm laughing so hard i forgot what i was going to say.
> 
> Lawn looks great btw
> 
> ...


Thanks!!
I was trying to come up with a screen name when I looked up and saw my beautiful wife standing in my beautiful lawn....put them together and viola my screen. If you happen to remember your comment please share. I am very interested in learning more about lawn care.


----------

